# Back after 5 years, and so is the "Welcome! Starting up..." frozen screen



## Archbid (Sep 5, 2013)

So I bought the Roamio today, my first new TiVo since the original model (14 years ago?). Totally thrilled to be back in Tivoland!

Except now it is frozen in restart with the "Welcome! Starting up..." screen. Holy cow, that is the same screen that froze 6 years ago on my old Tivo when I finally gave up. Do you mean to tell me that they have not been able to get a robust startup in place over 5 years!

Would love any advice. It is frozen. I installed it today, connected to Comcast with a CableCard, and it would not recognize the service. Called Comcast to activate the card, which they claim to have done. Rebooted the machine and I am now in frozen-land.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Archbid (Sep 5, 2013)

Turned it off for 15 minutes, removed Ethernet, then plugged back in. Works now.

I still can't believe this issue has stayed for so many years. Seriously. Same problem.


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

Archbid said:


> Turned it off for 15 minutes, removed Ethernet, then plugged back in. Works now.
> 
> I still can't believe this issue has stayed for so many years. Seriously. Same problem.


Maybe Tivo is giving you a hard time for abandoning it. Now that you're back, all is forgiven.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

Archbid said:


> Turned it off for 15 minutes, removed Ethernet, then plugged back in. Works now.
> 
> I still can't believe this issue has stayed for so many years. Seriously. Same problem.


After it booted, did you plug the ethernet cable back in, did updates, rebooted just fine? Or did you use wifi to get updates? I had my wired network plugged in when i booted the first time on my Pro w/o issue.


----------



## Archbid (Sep 5, 2013)

TiVo totally dead. Two days in. I start it, shows welcome then my monItor goes blank. Won't recognize any of 3 cablecards. Seriously, this is the biggest piece of s*** I have ever purchased.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

Archbid said:


> TiVo totally dead. Two days in. I start it, shows welcome then my monItor goes blank. Won't recognize any of 3 cablecards. Seriously, this is the biggest piece of s*** I have ever purchased.


Time to return it and buy something else. Good luck.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Archbid said:


> TiVo totally dead. Two days in. I start it, shows welcome then my monItor goes blank. Won't recognize any of 3 cablecards. Seriously, this is the biggest piece of s*** I have ever purchased.


So return it and get another one. Every device ever made has a certain failure rate. A cetain percentage of any device will be DOA or fail shortly after put into use. unfortunately you got one of those. Like any electronic device, the vast majority of them will not fail like that.

When this happens you just exchange it for another one.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Archbid said:


> TiVo totally dead. Two days in. I start it, shows welcome then my monItor goes blank. Won't recognize any of 3 cablecards. Seriously, this is the biggest piece of s*** I have ever purchased.


When I first installed my Roamio, I got a starting up screen for a few minutes, then it went black about 3-4 minutes while it was formatting the HD and downloading a software update. Then I got a installing update do not turn off, then it did a couple other things.

If you get another one, hook it up and let it go, don't even touch it for 10-15 minutes. Let it do it's thing as the initial start up takes time.


----------



## jmr50 (Dec 27, 2003)

Archbid said:


> TiVo totally dead. Two days in. I start it, shows welcome then my monItor goes blank. Won't recognize any of 3 cablecards. Seriously, this is the biggest piece of s*** I have ever purchased.


You've lived a blessed life. Good luck finding some of the really epic turds out there then. I suggest you hit the Microsoft Store after you return this one. Ask about anything "RT"


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Archbid said:


> TiVo totally dead. Two days in. I start it, shows welcome then my monItor goes blank. Won't recognize any of 3 cablecards. Seriously, this is the biggest piece of s*** I have ever purchased.


My Roamio Pro had the same issue with being stuck on the "Starting up..." screen, like yours did, and also died shortly later.

Since 2001, I've owned a Series 1, three DirectTV Series 2, two Series 3 OLED, two Premieres, one Premiere 4 XL, and now a Roamio Pro and three Minis.

The only one to ever get stuck on the "Starting up..." screen was the Pro.

Sorry about your luck.


----------



## sloan (Feb 13, 2003)

So I had a weird one.

I have a Roamio and a Tivo-Mini.

I was experimenting with swapping their locations. Because the antenna wire (OTA) would be shorter if I put the Roamio in the bedroom.

So I moved them, but I didn't move the power cords. 

Both of them say they are 12V, but when I put the Roamio with the Tivo-Mini powercord....I got the "Starting Up" message....and it never came off of it.

I was like "Crap, did I accidentally break this thing bringing it downstairs?".

Well, I moved it back to its original power supply, and it started right now.
And the Tivo Mini also started right up.

So I guess there is a chance the 12V power supply goes bad....or loses some voltage or something.

Anyway.......really weird combo that I had going on.

The Tivo-Mini power supply was not Tivo branded, I got the Mini from weakknees. It looks after market.

Go figure. Live and learn.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

sloan said:


> So I had a weird one.
> 
> I have a Roamio and a Tivo-Mini.
> 
> ...


Amperes.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

sloan said:


> The Tivo-Mini power supply was not Tivo branded, I got the Mini from weakknees. It looks after market.


I bought two Minis from Best Buy, and one from TiVo -- all several months apart -- and they all have non-branded goofy "after market" looking power supplies. More like "after thought". lol


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ej42137 said:


> Amperes.


Yes this is correct. The mini uses a 12V 1A brick and the base Roamio has a 12V 2A brick, so the one for the mini used on the Roamio won't cut it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

TC25D said:


> Time to return it and buy something else. Good luck.


Frankly, I agree... Call your cable company and have them bring you one of their DVR's... Return the TiVo and get your money back.

What happened to you is beyond rare, but it does happen with any CE device - but after this experience it doesn't sound like you will ever be happy.

Get your refund and put it behind you.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bradleys said:


> Frankly, I agree... Call your cable company and have them bring you one of their DVR's... Return the TiVo and get your money back. What happened to you is beyond rare, but it does happen with any CE device - but after this experience it doesn't sound like you will ever be happy. Get your refund and put it behind you.


You realize that post was over 15 months ago?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> You realize that post was over 15 months ago?


Even so, OP sounds like complainer; TCF would be a happier place without him.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> You realize that post was over 15 months ago?


Nope, apparently not!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ej42137 said:


> Even so, OP sounds like complainer; TCF would be a happier place without him.


???


----------

